# Note velocity vs volume



## Unknown (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm new to logic and i'm trying to figure out how to manage the loudness/quietness of the notes. What is the difference between velocity and volume? If I want to make an instrument softer do I lower the volume or the velocity? or both? Should I write all my notes in the same velocity?


----------



## brek (Dec 4, 2020)

It depends on the instrument/library, but let's assume we're taking about virtual instruments that use velocity to control dynamics - for example a piano or a snare drum. 

So first, "dynamics" are not the same thing as volume - though a change in volume is one of the outcomes when you change the dynamic. The other outcome of a dynamic change is (usually) a change in timbre - more forceful dynamics being "brighter" and softer dynamics being "warmer." 

Record yourself whispering, then record yourself yelling. Turn the volume way up on the whisper, and way down on the yell. It doesn't change the fact that in one you are whispering (loudly) and in the other you are yelling (quietly). That's the difference between volume and dynamics. 

So if you want the music to be softer, lower the velocities. Many synth patches will also use velocity to modulate the volume and filter cutoff - simulating real world acoustics. 

Not every library uses velocities to control dynamics, some will "crossfade" between dynamic layers using the modwheel or other MIDI CCs. 

And no, generally it is not a good idea to write all of your notes at the same velocity, especially if the the goal is a "human" performance. Every phrase is different, but a good place to start is with subtle accents on the beats and a slightly stronger accent on the downbeat of a measure. 


You can still use volume automation as an additional control or means of balancing your instruments, but start with velocity.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 4, 2020)

brek said:


> It depends on the instrument/library, but let's assume we're taking about virtual instruments that use velocity to control dynamics - for example a piano or a snare drum.
> 
> So first, "dynamics" are not the same thing as volume - though a change in volume is one of the outcomes when you change the dynamic. The other outcome of a dynamic change is (usually) a change in timbre - more forceful dynamics being "brighter" and softer dynamics being "warmer."
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help! I love the analogy with the shouting and whispering. I'm gonna have a tinker about with the controls and see what happens. I guess the only way to know is via trial and error


----------



## Max Bonsi (Dec 5, 2020)

brek said:


> It depends on the instrument/library, but let's assume we're taking about virtual instruments that use velocity to control dynamics - for example a piano or a snare drum.
> 
> So first, "dynamics" are not the same thing as volume - though a change in volume is one of the outcomes when you change the dynamic. The other outcome of a dynamic change is (usually) a change in timbre - more forceful dynamics being "brighter" and softer dynamics being "warmer."
> 
> ...


Compliments for your answer, really

Max


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 5, 2020)

Short answer (if we're talking about most orchestral libraries):

Velocity for the performance of non sustained sounds.
Modulation / Expression for the performance of sustained sounds.
Track Volume for balancing the different elements after their performance is captured.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 5, 2020)

When you think of velocity, visualize how hard/loud someone is playing an instrument. Is the drummer tapping the drums or whacking them? Is the piano player tinkling the keys or hammering down hard? Is the mandolin player lightly grazing the strings or giving them a good, solid pluck? Is the tuba player lightly puffing air or blasting?

How hard a musician plays an instrument (dynamics) obviously affects the tone and character of the notes they're playing, which is why virtual instruments are typically sampled being played softly, moderately, and loudly. So when you vary the velocity of, say, a virtual drum performance, you're recreating the sound of that drum from a light tap all the way up to a hard strike.




Unknown said:


> If I want to make an instrument softer do I lower the volume or the velocity?



Using the piano as an example, if you want to make it sound like the musician is playing more softly, then decrease the velocity of the notes. If you want to lower the level of the instrument in the mix regardless of how softly or loudly the musician is playing, then lower the volume.




Unknown said:


> Should I write all my notes in the same velocity?



For anything percussive, no. Playing at different velocities is almost always how you're going to control the instrument's dynamics.

But this rule often changes for melodic, non-percussive instruments. Brass and reed instruments are wind-driven, and strings are bow-driven. A musician playing a sustained note on one of these instruments can alter the air/bow speed/pressure in the middle of the note. That's why these instruments are often scripted to allow a controller, like a mod wheel, to control dynamics rather than velocity. In the MIDI world, this is generally referred to as "expression."

So, for some brass, reed, and string libraries, yes, you could write everything at the same velocity and strictly use expression to control dynamics, but whether or not you want to do that will depend on the library itself and how it's scripted. Some libraries that use expression to control dynamics _also_ use velocity to control other aspects of the instrument's performance, such as the hardness of the note's attack, ornaments, legato transitions to adjoining notes, etc.

If you're using a very simple melodic instrument library that's been recorded at just only one dynamic level (my accordions, for example) then it is recommended that all of your notes are the same velocity, and that you use a continuous controller, like a mod wheel, to control the instrument's dynamics.

But if you're using a more complex library like an Audio Modeling SWAM woodwind, then you have to be mindful of velocity _and_ expression, as they both affect the instrument's performance.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 5, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Short answer (if we're talking about most orchestral libraries):
> 
> Velocity for the performance of non sustained sounds.
> Modulation / Expression for the performance of sustained sounds.
> Track Volume for balancing the different elements after their performance is captured.



I like this a lot. so i'm guessing legato, long are classed as sustained and stacc and spicc are non sustained?


----------

